# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Small Time Buyer Arrested

## oldnsedentary

Probably his first order. Still think it can't happen to you?
http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/...d_after_r.html




> A Chalmette man was arrested this week after receiving *500 anabolic steroid pills and four vials of testosterone* ordered from Greece over the Internet, the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff's Office said. 
> 
> Lance Coppersmith, 22, 3522 Kings Drive, was arrested at his home Monday after a joint investigation by the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff's Office, federal authorities and a State Police drug task force, the Sheriff's Office said in a news release.
> 
> _U.S. Customs Service officials intercepted the package recently and alerted local and state authorities_. Coopersmith accepted the package, which was delivered by an undercover U.S. postal inspector, authorities said.
> 
> When agents of the sheriff's Special Investigations Division, commanded by Col. Chad Clark, arrived at Coppersmith's residence and served a search warrant they found the package of steroid pills and testosterone had been opened and was on the kitchen counter, St. Bernard Sheriff Jack Stephens said.
> 
> The 500 pills and four vials of testosterone have a street value of $5,400, authorities said.
> ...


Disturbing. So much for thinking they only go after the big orders! What do you think of that inflated "street value?" LOL!

----------


## oldnsedentary

Everybody seems to point out that the worst that will happen is a seizure letter. This news story shows differently. I have also seen articles about domestic sources being raided and then law enforcement following up with the customer lists after seizing the computers.

Scary stuff.

----------


## MACHINE5150

5400??? hahahaha.. this is gonig to get dropped in court down to a misdimeanor possiesion of a schedule 3 substance.. he will do no time and pay no fine.. They just do this to scare people.. America is so retarded.. in Europe they would just let you have the package and move on to more important things.

----------


## chi

wow man crazy stuff did not know they went down to that small. Ridiculous what are tax dollars are doing and on top of it the charges are intent to distribute??!!! Come on thats personal use if anything, what a nightmare for the guy.

----------


## D7M

That street price is freaking ridiculous, if that were the case, we'd all have to be millionaires to cycle. 

And they booked him on intent to distribute? wow!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> That street price is freaking ridiculous, if that were the case, we'd all have to be millionaires to cycle.


They use special math so they can claim billions of dollars of dangerous drugs kept off the street. I am sure it helps at budget time too.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> this is gonig to get dropped in court down to a misdimeanor possiesion of a schedule 3 substance.. he will do no time and pay no fine.. They just do this to scare people.. America is so retarded.. in Europe they would just let you have the package and move on to more important things.


 Machine, different states have different laws. Do you know the law in Louisiana? Remember, these are local (state) charges. I do not know the law in Louisiana, but I know at least one other state off the top of my head where possession of any illegal drug is a felony (even one prescription pill without a prescription or out of its bottle) , with the only exception being less than an ounce of marijuana.

Even a misdemeanor drug arrest could be a life changer for some people, depending upon their station in life.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> wow man crazy stuff did not know they went down to that small.


 I did not know, either, which is why I posted it here for others to see.

----------


## D7M

> Machine, different states have different laws. Do you know the law in Louisiana? Remember, these are local (state) charges. I do not know the law in Louisiana, but I know at least one other state off the top of my head where possession of any illegal drug is a felony (even one prescription pill without a prescription or out of its bottle) , with the only exception being less than an ounce of marijuana.
> 
> Even a misdemeanor drug arrest could be a life changer for some people, depending upon their station in life.


Right, and let's not forget those crazy Rockefeller Laws in NY.

----------


## D7M

> Right, and let's not forget those crazy Rockefeller Laws in NY.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockefeller_Drug_Laws

2oz of green can get you 15 to life!

----------


## CMB

Any half decent lawyer could blow that attempt to distribute out of the water.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockefeller_Drug_Laws
> 
> 2oz of green can get you 15 to life!


America is so retarded with their laws. Want to cut down on that $1,500,000,000,000.00 deficit? stop putting people in prison for so damn long. The average prisoner costs the state a $100,000.00 a year due to union guards and all the other BS that goes with the appeals process.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> America is so retarded with their laws. Want to cut down on that $1,500,000,000,000.00 deficit? stop putting people in prison for so damn long. The average prisoner costs the state a $100,000.00 a year due to union guards and all the other BS that goes with the appeals process.


I am pretty happy when bad people go to prison. There is a long list of offenses for which I don't care if people stay in for a long time.

----------


## Ernst

"The 500 pills and four vials of testosterone have a street value of $5,400, authorities said."

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Tigershark

....

----------


## Tigershark

Another reason to use a good source and have a PO box. I have it set up that I do not sign for any packages at all. So when I get my order I just pick it up and drive home with it. Nothing the law can do without a warrant because I can play stupid and say I didn't know what was in it. Now if I ever asked to sign for a package from my source then I know they plan on arresting me because signing for it means I am aware of what's inside. If I am ever asked to sign which did happen one time. I said I don't know where this came from so send it back. I was in the clear. Source resent it from a differnet adrees and 10 orders since then no issues.

----------


## oldnsedentary

Tigershark, since you have to give a real address to open a P.O. Box, then what does that matter? It seems to me the same as delivering it to your house. I do not think the "this stuff is not mine" angle is going to work in this situation. Ever watch Cops? That is what every person caught with something illegal says. Possession laws for drugs are usually strict liability - in other words, they do not have to prove your intent, just that you possessed it. This is different from, say, a machine gun with no tax stamp, as in that case the government must prove both that you knew it was capable of firing more than one bullet with one pull of the trigger and that you did not pay the $200 transfer tax.
But I never understood why people think a P.O. Box gives one any protection. Even non-law enforcement can get the real person's identity and address behind the box in certain situations. If law enforcement asks, then they give it to them with zero hesitation.
I do not think the situation in the news story would have been any different with the use of a P.O. Box.
Other than making one feel better, I am open to hearing about any supposed advantages to a box, but I cannot discern any.

----------


## Tigershark

I see what you are saying and I agree on some levels. This is just what I do and so far it has worked for me. Maybe more superstition then anything else but it helps me sleep at night.

----------


## clemont51

Uncle Suckemoff, formerly the iconic Uncle Sam, lacks the will to protect our borders from illegal alien invaders.
Whatta ****ing farce!

----------


## oldnsedentary

Huh?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## stack_it

Damn if the market has jumped up to $5400 for that little bit then I may need to unload some stuff lol. Louisianna has been cracking down on anything and everything since katrina. They need all the money they can get.

----------


## JJ78

First, why would you use your real name.

Second, why would you sign for it? Knowning that it is illegal?

That dude is an idiot.

----------


## JJ78

He is lucky that the feds dont come down on him. Anything illegal through the USPS is a federal crime.
Fed=a lot more time

----------


## asianhulk888

The inflated street value sets a precedent so they can sell it at a high price to recover the 700 billion of TARP money the government stole from the American people which was handed to wall street (just kidding). It's amazing how the police is cracking down on everything.....

----------


## redz

The guy is a moron for saying he ordered it. He should have just denied it, I mean anyone could order and put someone elses name and address on it just to get them in trouble.

----------


## JJ78

Exactly Redz, should never had signed for it.

----------


## poppz

LOL.bad deal.cops are pill junkies I bet.

----------


## clayton2127

this is why i never have it sent certified and why i even tell my source to double and tripple check that i ont have to sign for it. just like the quote from taining day, " its not what you know, its what you can prove" lol

----------


## Pac Man

never certified and never international. Domestic only brahs

----------


## chopzall

> Tigershark, since you have to give a real address to open a P.O. Box, then what does that matter? It seems to me the same as delivering it to your house. I do not think the "this stuff is not mine" angle is going to work in this situation. Ever watch Cops? That is what every person caught with something illegal says. Possession laws for drugs are usually strict liability - in other words, they do not have to prove your intent, just that you possessed it. This is different from, say, a machine gun with no tax stamp, as in that case the government must prove both that you knew it was capable of firing more than one bullet with one pull of the trigger and that you did not pay the $200 transfer tax.
> But I never understood why people think a P.O. Box gives one any protection. Even non-law enforcement can get the real person's identity and address behind the box in certain situations. If law enforcement asks, then they give it to them with zero hesitation.
> I do not think the situation in the news story would have been any different with the use of a P.O. Box.
> Other than making one feel better, I am open to hearing about any supposed advantages to a box, but I cannot discern any.


i also never understood why people use PO Boxes like you pointed out law enforcement can get you name by just asking. just don't sign for anything.

----------


## clayton2127

i have a buddy who has gotten like 20 different seizure letters but thats it. the letter just says " if you want your shipment, contact us" ill bet that the dude who got caught actually contacted them and told them he wanted his shipment. alot of times this kind of thing can be avoided by common sense.

----------


## karen

i know a friend who signed for a package and gear was inside is he going to get arrested soon ?

----------


## oldnsedentary

Here is another one.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/...-bust-20101102

A little larger quantity this time, but still small time. More than one cycle.




> Stephen Rauseo was arrested as the result of a three-month joint investigation between the Cambridge Police Department Special Investigations Unit and the U.S. Postal Services Office of the Inspector General.
> 
> The 47-year-old Rauseo was arrested on Mooney Street in Cambridge after a search of his vehicle revealed 23 different drugs in various quantities.
> 
> Police say the drugs were a variety of controlled substances consisting of eight bottles of liquid steroids, nearly 600 pills, and various bottles of other controlled substances.


Entire article and enlargeable picture of gear at the link.

----------


## Bartleby2K10

I agree with Tigershark that using a PO Box will provide some degree of plausible deniability. Otherwise, we could mail steroids to all our enemies from an anonymous address and they would be jailed. The cops have to prove intent.

----------


## karen

seems like a lot more than just gear...

----------

